# Gay people should die



## Karkat Vantas (May 10, 2011)

Or at least, that's what the Ugandan government thinks.



> In 24 hours, the Ugandan Parliament may vote on a brutal new law that carries the death penalty for homosexuality. Thousands of Ugandans could face execution -- just for being gay.
> 
> We've helped stop this bill before, and we can do it again. After a massive global outcry last year, Ugandan President Museveni blocked the bill's progress. But political unrest is mounting in Uganda, and religious extremists in Parliament are hoping confusion and violence in the streets will distract the international community from a second push to pass this hate-filled law. We can show them that the world is still watching. If we block the vote for two more days until Parliament closes, the bill will expire forever.
> 
> We have no time to lose. Let’s get to one million voices against Uganda's gay death penalty in the next 24 hours -- sign now then spread the word about this campaign!


It might be a good idea to sign this petition.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 10, 2011)

*signed*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 10, 2011)

I also have signed this.


----------



## Elliekat (May 10, 2011)

I've signed this and shared it on both my Twitter and Tumblr.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (May 10, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## Tarvos (May 10, 2011)

signed


----------



## Aobaru (May 10, 2011)

sign'd


----------



## Autumn (May 10, 2011)

signed. also posted it on two other forums and emailed it to people i know


----------



## Pwnemon (May 10, 2011)

signed


----------



## Aletheia (May 10, 2011)

signed

Isn't this really old news though? I mean, that law was proposed over a year ago, iirc.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 10, 2011)

I signed it and posted it on my facebook. I don't know what an internet petition can really do to help, but I guess it's my duty to show solidarity with LGBT people in Uganda.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 10, 2011)

_guys help where can I sign this thing_


----------



## Aletheia (May 10, 2011)

Link in the very first post.


----------



## mewtini (May 10, 2011)

Death for being bi?

THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE *signs*

though I wonder how much an Internet petition will do? :/

LET US TRY ANYWAYS


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 10, 2011)

k sign'd


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 10, 2011)

Signed. Felt awkward about irl info.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 10, 2011)

hopeandjoy said:


> Signed. Felt awkward about irl info.


You know, you _can_ be straight and support LGBT rights...


----------



## Aletheia (May 10, 2011)

(I think she was referring to the fields that ask for your name/phone number/country of residence)


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 10, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> You know, you _can_ be straight and support LGBT rights...





SomeGuy said:


> (I think she was referring to the fields that ask for your name/phone number/country of residence)


What SomeGuy said is what I was talking about. I'm bi, anyway.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 10, 2011)

You only need name, email, and country...


----------



## Aenrhien (May 10, 2011)

Signed and tweeted, even though no one follows me lol.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 10, 2011)

Well, too late now. What's done is done. It's not like I regret supporting this cause because of it.


----------



## Flora (May 11, 2011)

Signed, of course


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 11, 2011)

Signed!


----------



## spaekle (May 11, 2011)

signed/postcount++


----------



## Meow! (May 11, 2011)

Implying the Ugandan(?) government will listen to a petition signed by a bunch of kids from the NA and UK (maybe AUS) etc


----------



## mewtini (May 11, 2011)

Oh, come on.

We've got to at least try, don't we?


----------



## Aletheia (May 11, 2011)

Meow! said:


> Implying the Ugandan(?) government will listen to a petition signed by a bunch of kids from the NA and UK (maybe AUS) etc


Dude, no one listens to petitions. The whole point of petitions is just to show interest/disapproval in/of something.

'sides, Uganda has much bigger things to worry about than this.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 11, 2011)

Meow! said:


> Implying the Ugandan(?) government will listen to a petition signed by a bunch of kids from the NA and UK (maybe AUS) etc


Implying we shouldn't at least /try/.

At any rate, signed.


----------



## Meow! (May 11, 2011)

Zora of Termina said:


> Implying we shouldn't at least /try/.
> 
> At any rate, signed.


You're right, I'm sorry.
I've just grown tired of trying. 

No results leads to a sad/angry meow.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 15, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## Lili (May 15, 2011)

Signed as well.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 15, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## Inept At Normal (May 15, 2011)

Signed and shared.

...And crying. How tragic.


----------



## MentheLapin (May 15, 2011)

Welp, it worked (or something did, at least). The law wasn't passed.


----------



## Lili (May 16, 2011)

^ Celebratory gay orgy, anyone?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (May 16, 2011)

I do believe I signed this, I've known about this since forever ago.


----------



## ... (May 16, 2011)

Signed twice (Once for each e-mail account) and shared on facebook.


----------



## DarkAura (May 16, 2011)

where do I sign?or do i just say "Signed"?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 16, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> where do I sign?or do i just say "Signed"?


Link at the bottom of the first post.


----------



## Pwnemon (May 16, 2011)

no need to sign, guys, the bill was killed earlier today.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 16, 2011)

Pwnemon said:


> no need to sign, guys, the bill was killed earlier today.





> *The pressure is working -- the bill did not come to a vote today!*  But the anti-gay movement is fighting to bring it back in an emergency  session on Friday. Our signatures are being delivered directly to  Uganda's Parliament and media across the world are reporting on our  campaign. Let's ramp up the pressure -- if we can stop a vote on the  bill this week, we'll win this!


----------



## opaltiger (May 16, 2011)

That was the 11th. The Friday in question was the 13th. The bill failed. Doesn't mean there's no reason to sign, though!


----------



## Not Meowth (May 16, 2011)

whoops.

But yeah it's still a nice gesture :p


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 17, 2011)

Seems legit

Signed. I hope this petition works and stuff.

EDIT: Woops, just read the recent posts, lol. Oh well, at least I participated xD


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 18, 2011)

I got a message saying that the people were saved what happened for real


----------



## Pwnemon (May 23, 2011)

they were saved


----------



## Aletheia (May 23, 2011)

Only for now. Parliament might revote on it in June.


----------

